# Mitchell loves the Dog Park!



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

Very cute!! I bet Cham is getting really excited about her new arrival on Monday!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a handsome boy, looks so happy!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

He does look like a happy boy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think Mitchell wanted to be everydogs best freind. He looks intent on meeting every dog at the a park.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice place! All the dogs look so friendly!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Seamus' Mom said:


> Very cute!! I bet Cham is getting really excited about her new arrival on Monday!


Yes, I am really excited and Monday can't come soon enough. :wave: I was talking to John at day care Wednesday, and he told me that Hailey not only can keep up with the big doggies, but she tends to be an instigator, a troublemaker and one tough cookie like her mom. :wavey: heeheehee


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Looks like they had a fun time.  Katie goes over to the highschool feild we have across the street from us a couple times a week (when its warm)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a happy boy he is


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

The video is awesome. He was so excited to see everybody. Nancy, he's beautiful and I'm thrilled for you.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

It was fun watching him run around!! He looked like he was having so much fun it made me smile!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> It was fun watching him run around!! He looked like he was having so much fun it made me smile!


He was!! I was sad to have to leave, but hubby was watching the kids while I was there, so I felt obligated to get home (still stayed for over 1 1/2 hours!) Mitch is pretty mellow tonight!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Awesome, looks like he had a great time.


----------

